# HGH for my wife?



## BigFella (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi gals and guys. I'm on TRT, my doc is ok to prescribe HGH and so I've been researching it.

My beautiful wife had an abdominoplasty op 15 months ago, and it's fabulous, except that she pushes me hard in the gym now. For those that don't know having kids sometimes rips women up a bit, and the tummy tuck sews it all back up again. Major surgery - if you have a weak stomach don't YouTube it.

She's seen (and felt) the benefits of TRT, and it has really surprised me that she's now interested in HGH for herself. Recovering from that op is a long process, and I'm thinking it will help.

She's much younger than me but I'm 61 so that isn't saying that much.

But I can't see any negatives, and a thousand positives. Any input? Particularly from the ladies?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

If the doc will put her on hgh tell her to go for it... She wont regret it.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 20, 2012)

My wife has been on Rips for at least 3 months already, she loves it, from weight loss to her skin changing. She 31 years old, shes been taking 2 iu's from the start.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 20, 2012)

amore169 said:


> My wife has been on Rips for at least 3 months already, she loves it, from weight loss to her skin changing. She 31 years old, shes been taking 2 iu's from the start.



2iu is the same dose I see many guys doing... is it common for women to do the same?

I am trying to convince my wife to allow me to get her on it. Haven't yet worked up to the part where I tell her I will have to be injecting her  she may stop me there but i've been planting the seed about the skin and hair and all that good stuff.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 20, 2012)

No negatives here bigfella as I have been on gh for over two years now and love it. I do 1iu a day used to go back and forth with 2iu but it's costly so I stick to 1iu and that's enough as long as you have some good stuff. I know some people have this big ole protocol on how to take it and I have tried it all. I find that first thing in the morning before I leave for work has been best and I don't skip any days, that also would only be for $$$ issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 20, 2012)

Everybody is different, myself I started with 5 iu's daily and the sides were killing me, I back down to 3 iu's, right now I'm at 4 iu's and have some side effects that I can handle. But my wife hasn't had any sides from the start taking 2 iu's, she's 5'8" 135 pounds if that helps to figure out, I'm 250 pounds 5'10".


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 25, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Hi gals and guys. I'm on TRT, my doc is ok to prescribe HGH and so I've been researching it.
> 
> My beautiful wife had an abdominoplasty op 15 months ago, and it's fabulous, except that she pushes me hard in the gym now. For those that don't know having kids sometimes rips women up a bit, and the tummy tuck sews it all back up again. Major surgery - if you have a weak stomach don't YouTube it.
> 
> ...



It's great that your wife is happier with herself & wants to look her best  
GH is a great option for her, she can start with 1 IU and then up it to 2... The benefits of GH are so many, in her case it will definitely help her with her recovery from her surgery.  The first thing u notice when u start GH is better sleep, vivid dreams... as she continues she will notice improvement in her skin & hair... and ofcourse beside the anti-aging benefits there's the "fat loss" benefit which is a plus.  She does need to plan on being on it long term to see the full effects... but it's really worth it ! I'm sure she'll be happy.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 25, 2012)

My wife is using 2iu a day w/o problems and she is 4'11" 125 - 37 years old. 

She will love it.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

She will love hgh big, plz be sure there is no cancer history with her. If none gtg and please put her with Jen and Mrs P, women can help women far better than men can!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> It's great that your wife is happier with herself & wants to look her best
> GH is a great option for her, she can start with 1 IU and then up it to 2... The benefits of GH are so many, in her case it will definitely help her with her recovery from her surgery.  The first thing u notice when u start GH is better sleep, vivid dreams... as she continues she will notice improvement in her skin & hair... and ofcourse beside the anti-aging benefits there's the "fat loss" benefit which is a plus.  She does need to plan on being on it long term to see the full effects... but it's really worth it ! I'm sure she'll be happy.


Mrs P: You're lovely!


----------

